# New Guy Advice Sought



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Folks

My love of nice coffee has brought me to these forums, had been using a simple machine for filter coffee and expressos and when on holiday recently, i had some lovely expressos and thought id like to up the level!









In terms of budget i would like to start low then can build up later:good: been looking at ebay after looking through threads here, seems like a gaggia classic can be bought there for around approx £50-80, then i would look at a grinder, not looking for a super massive or super expensive one, then beans? So much to learn he-he. Any advice on initial equipment(essential) and any further ancillary equipment?

thanks and have to say great forum

Hugh


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi & welcome.

As a relative newcomer myself you'll get more experienced advise from other members but for my part I will be the first to say that concentrate on the grinder first. Have a look through the threads on grinders and you'll get an idea of what's about.

There's a list of online suppliers of quality beans in the Beans section. I personally use Hasbeans and cannot fault them.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

shuggyboy24 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> My love of nice coffee has brought me to these forums, had been using a simple machine for filter coffee and expressos and when on holiday recently, i had some lovely expressos and thought id like to up the level!
> 
> ...


Other way round in terms of beans, then grinder, then machine. I think you'd find spending more on a grinder first advisable as that way you'll be able to keep it quite some time with the gaggia classic.

Essentials are of course grinder, blind filter basket, decent tamper and backflush detergent. As regards to ancillary, gaggia descaling powder, tamping stand, milk jug, sure there are other things.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Without recommending a budget for the grinder I shall say:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FRACINO-PROFESSIONAL-COFFEE-GRINDER-/290448203917?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item43a00fe08d

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coffee-Grinder-/170506053398?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item27b2f3e716

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wega-Commercial-Coffee-Bean-Grinder-/330446397328?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4cf023df90 (not imo worth £250, but if you got it for maybe £100-150)

Or better still you could watch out for mazzers on ebay.

Or if your budget is low for a grinder, get a hand burr grinder.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Shuggyboy24. I have a rocky doserless grinder for sale which I will be putting on e-bay in the next week. It is approx 5 months old and in VGC if you are interested. PM me if interested.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Already some good advice given.

If you want to buy a new grinder, then the Iberital MC2 is a good starter machine.

The Classic is a great machine too.

RisingPower in post 3 has given you a good list for the extras. Emphasis should be on a reasonable tamper - through the plastic one that comes with the machine away. It is important to get the correct size, which for the Classic would be 58mm.

If you are into milk drinks, then as well as a jug I would also get a thermometer


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Shuggyboy and welcome, check out websites such as Bella Barista and Coffeehit for accessories. ACF cups are great and really hold the heat well.


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Also on the subject of tampers, the Espro tamper is a good investment as it takes one of the variables out of making good espresso. It aint cheap tho.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I can endorse the Espro tamper but as Weirdfish says, it aint cheap - worth it though.


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks for the advice guys, managed to get a gaggia classic on ebay, will now focus on a grinder and other parts! can anyone provide a link or give some good info on how to maintain the machine?, how to clean it properly and descale etc?

thanks

hugh


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Hugh

Feel free to check the Wiki and also this Coffee FAQ

Both contain good information


----------



## weirdfish (Jun 12, 2010)

Now you're a proud owner of a Classic you may want to invest 30quid here. The improvement to steaming is well worth the outlay and effort. It really is a simple but worthwhile mod.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

shuggyboy24 said:


> thanks for the advice guys, managed to get a gaggia classic on ebay, will now focus on a grinder and other parts! can anyone provide a link or give some good info on how to maintain the machine?, how to clean it properly and descale etc?


Great news. Now the fun and learning begins.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The Rancilio steam wand would be an excellent upgrade for your machine.


----------

